# filesystem encryption - most secure method?

## Dralnu

I've been looking at filesystem encryption a little bit, and I have been wondering what is the best way to go about this.

----------

## mamuma

Try encfs. I use it for years and I haven't got problems with it.

I hope this can help

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

you can also use the kernel built in module dmcrypt and cryptsetup (in portage) or you can use truecrypt.

here are some howtos:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt

http://geek00l.blogspot.com/2007/02/gentoo-truecrypt.html

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## Dralnu

Thanks for the info. I'll look into all three of these options, especially Truecrypt since I keep running into it time and again.

----------

## tuber

Check out loop-aes. Apparently dm-crypt does have a small vulnerability.

----------

